# PIGGY FUCKER STREAMER EXPOSED FOR HAVING FUCK ALL VIEWERS, DIPPED BELOW FIVE HUNDRED AGES AGO.



## MeltyTW (Apr 29, 2021)

Known alt-right neo-nazi supporter of thirteen year olds prostituting themselves shows he has less than 360 combined viewers on all platforms when his chinese malware site shit the bed. After years of various sites hosting various snipes Ethan Ralph finally stopped botting in a time that is convenient enough for me to definitively say that yes he is botting and no he does not have 2k fans still:





this was after trovo shit the bed and instead of increasing from the 350s he plunged to the 310s. keep in mind this was for a stream with a 9pm est early start time AND having been somewhat hyped as an anti-biden stream covering his speeches which usually result in kino stuttering or dementia moments from the zombie in chief. :


			https://archive.vn/EHHZ5
		



archive of the pillstream in question:








						786.83 MB file on MEGA
					






					mega.nz
				




Discuss what a piggy embarrassment this meth addicted paki grooming wigger is for having such embarrassingly small viewer totals and having the gall for trying to hide it for all these months if not years and for most likely paying for viewer bots.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Apr 29, 2021)

Gator come quick! Melty is being a serial killer again!  You have to correct the record right away!


----------



## Sam Losco (Apr 29, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Gator come quick! Melty is being a serial killer again!  You have to correct the record right away!


How many new accounts are going to post in this thread?


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Apr 29, 2021)

The Killstream is now in the same viewer number as Tonka Saw. SAD!


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Apr 29, 2021)

UnLimiTed-Lbs said:


> The Killstream is now in the same viewer number as Tonka Saw. SAD!


And to think all he had to do after he "won" that fight with Tonka was to keep his mouth shut and not act like a sperg, but nope... not only did he do the exact opposite, but he burned all his fucking bridges too with everyone that knew him.

Now his numbers are suffering because of it.


----------



## MeltyTW (Apr 29, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Gator come quick! Melty is being a serial killer again!  You have to correct the record right away!


dude i cant wait until ethan "has" 2.1 k viewers tonight in apropos of nothing.


----------



## Killstream Kleanup Krew (Apr 29, 2021)

The Killstream... used to have thousands of viewers, was riding high.




Edit: The Piglet posted to Twitter to brag about 400 viewers.


----------



## Niggernerd (Apr 29, 2021)

LMFAO


----------



## Love Machine (Apr 29, 2021)

IT CONTINUES LADIES AND GENTLEMEN, EGIRLS AND THEIR SIMPS KEEP GETTING GOATSED ALL OVER THE SITE. 

But in all seriousness, it must be something in the air this week. The full moon perhaps?


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (Apr 29, 2021)

What a fall from grace. Imagine going from the infamous MundaneMatt Expose killstream to barely scraping enough viewers to hit the funny weed number.


----------



## SiccDicc (Apr 29, 2021)

So his actual viewership matches his weight?


----------



## Mr. Bung (Apr 29, 2021)

If this keeps up Ralph is going to have to sell his gunt in order to make ends meet.


----------



## (not) y2k compliant (Apr 29, 2021)

The real question is, is the remaining viewers the true pay pigs, are these the ones that will stick it out to the end and keep giving him money no matter what. 
Every streamer has those people around, the people who are so lonely that the streamer they watch is emotionally a "close personal friend" in their mind.


----------



## Danny.exe (Apr 29, 2021)

Gunt is the only man who can make a Biden speech even _more_ boring.


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (Apr 29, 2021)

Mr. Bung said:


> If this keeps up Ralph is going to have to sell his gunt in order to make ends meet.


I hope he has to become a stripper at gay feeder birthday parties, while slinging raw wet gunt to punters on the side. Something like this 



Spoiler









FFS Gunt is so fat he makes Chris Farley look healthy.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Apr 29, 2021)

Gig Bucking Fun said:


> What a fall from grace. Imagine going from the infamous MundaneMatt Expose killstream to barely scraping enough viewers to hit the funny weed number.


There's a reason he brings up that stream every chance he gets. That was his peak.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Apr 29, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> How many new accounts are going to post in this thread?


Just stopping in to say what up fam. Also shoutouts to Israel and our law enforcement.


----------



## MeltyTW (Apr 29, 2021)

this thread now has more viewers than the killstream:




Angry Shoes said:


> There's a reason he brings up that stream every chance he gets. That was his peak.


personally i think he peaked when he literally ree'd at kop on the kumite.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Apr 29, 2021)

BEEP BOOP Master Ralph does not pay us enough to watch his stream. Us bots have been abused for too long. We have moved on BEEP BOOP.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Apr 29, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> this thread now has more viewers than the killstream:
> View attachment 2129952
> 
> 
> personally i think he peaked when he literally ree'd at kop on the kumite.


X A N D E R.


----------



## Witthel (Apr 29, 2021)

The gunt lying about it's amount of viewers just like it lies about it's height?

Shocking.


----------



## MeltyTW (Apr 29, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> X A N D E R.


with your thirty little people on youtube oh please



TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo said:


> BEEP BOOP Master Ralph does not pay us enough to watch his stream. Us bots have been abused for too long. We have moved on BEEP BOOP.


imagine trying to own kf online wasting money on viewbots while your mom is dying and youve not enough left from your wigger spite spending to pay her shit.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 29, 2021)

Did you break your caps lock when writing the title?


----------



## MeltyTW (Apr 29, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Did you break your caps lock when writing the title?


its decently looser now yeah. glad its sufficiently schizo-esque was worried i rushed it too much in my excitement.


----------



## Image Reactions (Apr 29, 2021)

The unbearable pressure in his arms and legs from all that lard and alcohol make me feel ill when I see him or hear his shrill, bellowing voice.


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (Apr 29, 2021)

How is he even making money at this point? We know Gator only sticks around because Ralph is paying him to do so.


----------



## Bland Crumbs (Apr 29, 2021)

As his bank account dwindles the corn grows.
As his gunt expands the corn grows.
While the makers flows the corn grows.
The corn shall not be denied.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Apr 29, 2021)

SSF2T Old User said:


> And to think all he had to do after he "won" that fight with Tonka was to keep his mouth shut and not act like a sperg, but nope... not only did he do the exact opposite, but he burned all his fucking bridges too with everyone that knew him.
> 
> Now his numbers are suffering because of it.


There was once a time when Ralph was considered the calm and rational one, but the truth is he just has no charisma and now he's one of the biggest embarrassments of the bloodsports craze. Is "STAAAAAY BAAACK!" Andy still going?


----------



## KaiserBlade (Apr 29, 2021)

So REEEEEthan Ralph gunted himself again, only now it's with his views.

Not surprised it was to this degree, considering most everyone knew he was fudging his numbers.  Too was it wasn't with the fudge he could eat.


----------



## thismanlies (Apr 29, 2021)

LordofCringe7206 said:


> How is he even making money at this point? We know Gator only sticks around because Ralph is paying him to do so.


He's not making shit unless he's got some *ahem* side hustle nobody knows about.


----------



## Big Fat Frog (Apr 30, 2021)

thismanlies said:


> He's not making shit unless he's got some *ahem* side hustle nobody knows about.


I’ve heard the gunt creases can be pretty tight


----------



## Thumb Butler (Apr 30, 2021)

thismanlies said:


> He's not making shit unless he's got some *ahem* side hustle nobody knows about.


Only Fans


----------



## Moths (Apr 30, 2021)

The rise and fall of Ralph certainly has been one of the most interesting arcs since I used to watch his shit. Its amazing that Ralph and Tonka have really similar issues, their guests are infinitely more interesting than they are when it comes to entertaining people


----------



## RichardRApe (Apr 30, 2021)

Killstream Kleanup Krew said:


> The Killstream... used to have thousands of viewers, was riding high.
> View attachment 2129737


Tonka Saw gets more viewers than Ralph now.





I'm good, bout to take a nap, Tonka Saw put me to sleep. I'll talk to 1 or 200 Chinese people on Trovo tonight.


----------



## Lame Entropy (Apr 30, 2021)

The GUNT curls in on itself as it is once again exposed and struck. It crawls to the nearest water hole in hopes of the local Gator eating the ticks off of its back.


----------



## Just Dont (Apr 30, 2021)

Where is RoboJim to laugh at Ethan Ralph? @KillAllPedos please bring RoboJim to make fun of this!


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Apr 30, 2021)

im surprised the killstream has any fans at all. i listened to a ghost radio clip awhile back and one of the callers was an old killstream fan. his reason for leaving  was because Ralph is a alcoholic who dosent care about whites and a sex pest.

my guess the majority of people who listened to the killstream back in say, 2016 and 2018 are long gone. makes you wonder what the average killstream fan looks like today.


----------



## inception_state (Apr 30, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> personally i think he peaked when he literally ree'd at kop on the kumite.


Nah, the healstream was the peak. All sorts of people were calling in, Sam Hyde made a surprise appearance, they raised a ton of money for cancer, and the viewer count was off the charts.

Of course, it was all downhill from there, with the resulting YouTube ban causing the succession of shitty streaming platforms as Ralph lost viewers and guest quality every step of the way.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Apr 30, 2021)

A part of me wonders if he inflates his own patreon like his friend Dick Molesterson has been suspected of doing.


----------



## GL09 (Apr 30, 2021)

Miserable... Just miserable.


----------



## Exceptional individualist (Apr 30, 2021)

Dear feeder has the biggest alt right ibs stream in town?
I can’t believe the Ralphamale is getting beat by some weirdo with a broken pp


----------



## Null (Apr 30, 2021)

Exceptional individualist said:


> Dear feeder has the biggest alt right ibs stream in town?
> I can’t believe the Ralphamale is getting beat by some weirdo with a broken pp


It's a pro-Israel MK ULTRA support group.


----------



## 6thRanger (Apr 30, 2021)

It's surreal to me I even used to watch this. My sides honestly used to be in orbit every killstream. I saw MundaneMatt BTFO live. What a high speed fall. 

Will he continue until it's 10 Ayelogs watching ?

How pathetic, Ethan.  This is truly noose tying material.


----------



## Niggernerd (Apr 30, 2021)

>Be ralph
>You've officially destroyed Donga, Xander, Mr.Vickers, Broke dick josh,CRP,Queen of /Pol/, IP2, PPP and the broke dick aylawgs
>you caused josh so much strife he ends the farms and peacefully sunsets himself
>Millions join your stream to praise you, call you a fit chad
>Trump himself joins the stream to call you a high energy fighter
>max limit super chats,lemons etc start pouring in
>You hear a knock on your door
>Jim opens up holding a crown, box of Makers Mark and a check for $100k
>says it was he who looked up to and admired you, the editor and chief of the Ralph Retort.
>all streaming services start flooding your email with 90 million dollar contracts to become an exclusive streamer
>Hot women start pouring in and chant your name
>ETHAN ETHAN ETHAN ETHAN ETHAN ETHAN ETHAN
>As everything becomes right in the world, laughing it up drinking makers mark from your golden chalice sent from the governor of Tennessee everything starts to get hazy, distorted and echoey and you hear a voice although faint you can still make it out
Eth(((an-an-an-n))) R(((alph-alph-alph)))  IT'S ME GAYDUR!


----------



## Thumb Butler (Apr 30, 2021)

GL09 said:


> Miserable... Just miserable.


I almost feel bad for the little guy.


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (Apr 30, 2021)

Niggernerd said:


> >Be ralph
> >You've officially destroyed Donga, Xander, Mr.Vickers, Broke dick josh,CRP,Queen of /Pol/, IP2, PPP and the broke dick aylawgs
> >you caused josh so much strife he ends the farms and peacefully sunsets himself
> >Millions join your stream to praise you, call you a fit chad
> ...


More like


----------



## Lame Entropy (Apr 30, 2021)

My 2 favorite GUNT cows, Ethan and Chantal, revealed to be truly pathetic in the same day. I wonder if it means something? Some sort of GUNT sync perhaps, further research is needed.


----------



## Kingu Cinnamon (Apr 30, 2021)

Whilst I do agree with many here that most of the appeal of the Killstream was the guests, Ralph acted very differently than he does now. If you go back and look at some of the steams from "Golden Age arc" Ralph almost sounds like a different person. He sounds calmer and more laid back, but not lazy and he seems to be able to roll with jokes aimed at him. He also is able to stand back and let the guests/tards do their thing, which while that might not sound great it's better than what Donga or current year Ralph does.

I do think that Ralph still had many of the same issues and many other ones that we couldn't see back then were just lying under the surface, but I do think he was a better host back then.

TL;DR Ralph wasn't the best host but he has actively degenerated post-Jim into the paper thin-skinned, drug and drink-addled, sex-pest blob that he is now.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Apr 30, 2021)

Kingu Cinnamon said:


> TL;DR Ralph wasn't the best host but he has actively degenerated post-Jim into the paper thin-skinned, drug and drink-addled, sex-pest blob that he is now.


It's post-Jim and post-Zidan so now it's just a boring shitshow of z-celebs and reading news article like a fucktard, but hey, remember Mundate Matt? Anyone? ANYONE? PAYPIGS PLS RESPOND.


----------



## Kingu Cinnamon (Apr 30, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> It's post-Jim and post-Zidan so now it's just a boring shitshow of z-celebs and reading news article like a fucktard, but hey, remember Mundate Matt? Anyone? ANYONE? PAYPIGS PLS RESPOND.


FUCK YOU ALAWG, REMEMBER THE BOULDER KING STREAM THAT WAS ALL ME _Even though it was Zidan that actually called Matt out while Jim and Keemstar put pressure on him while I sat back drunk out of my mind_.  FUCK YOU KAREN, BROKE DICK FARMER


----------



## Edilg (Apr 30, 2021)

Kingu Cinnamon said:


> FUCK YOU ALAWG, REMEMBER THE BOULDER KING STREAM THAT WAS ALL ME _Even though it was Zidan that actually called Matt out while Jim and Keemstar put pressure on him while I sat back drunk out of my mind_.  FUCK YOU KAREN, BROKE DICK FARMER


He was just coping about that recently. Saying something like he was working the controls behind the scenes to get everything going. Must be tough to send out links over Twitter DMs while pouring your next shot.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Apr 30, 2021)

Edilg said:


> He was just coping about that recently. Saying something like he was working the controls behind the scenes to get everything going. Must be tough to send out links over Twitter DMs while pouring your next shot.


Double fisting Coca Cola and whiskey is fucking hard work, dude. WHEN YOU PUT IN WORK YOU PUT IN WORK! That and reading your threads is a full time job, of course.


----------



## Keranu (Apr 30, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> Tonka Saw gets more viewers than Ralph now.
> View attachment 2130726
> View attachment 2130727
> View attachment 2130728
> View attachment 2130729I'm good, bout to take a nap, Tonka Saw put me to sleep. I'll talk to 1 or 200 Chinese people on Trovo tonight.


THANK YOU! This is exactly what I've wanted to mail to Ralph's house. I was hoping to somehow gather enough data to make a graph of his declining views and donos since 2018, but now Ralph can eat his own words.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 30, 2021)

From YouTube to stream.me, the gunt is relegated to various shitty Chinese-ran dumpster spyware and cryptomining services, now he's on Odysee, powered by [bitwave.tv], the man that brought us pillstream 0.0. Is this an upgrade? Will the piggy break 400 viewers?

He claims he makes $70k a year.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Apr 30, 2021)

Keranu said:


> but now Ralph can eat his own words.


He's just going to deny it and come up with some fake wigger braggadocio about how he's thumbing the ayelawgz with stacks of $1 superberries.


----------



## DonDaLemon (Apr 30, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> Double fisting Coca Cola and whiskey is fucking hard work, dude. WHEN YOU PUT IN WORK YOU PUT IN WORK! That and reading your threads is a full time job, of course.


Reading his threads has become ralphs only show prep. This show has gotten so much sadder. I used to think the peak of cringe was when someone more wasted than ralph would call in,  make shitty jokes and pull a "aww man i love you guys!" To then hang around in a call too long.  Now i think the KS could benefit from some chaos. You never know what will happen on the KS has become when ralph has audio issues or if Bibble will be on for more than 8 minutes.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Apr 30, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> Tonka Saw gets more viewers than Ralph now.
> View attachment 2130726
> View attachment 2130727
> View attachment 2130728
> View attachment 2130729I'm good, bout to take a nap, Tonka Saw put me to sleep. I'll talk to 1 or 200 Chinese people on Trovo tonight.


Ralph's numbers have been steadily decreasing, I wonder why?






It's one of Life's great mysteries.


----------



## Exceptional individualist (Apr 30, 2021)

Kingu Cinnamon said:


> Whilst I do agree with many here that most of the appeal of the Killstream was the guests, Ralph acted very differently than he does now. If you go back and look at some of the steams from "Golden Age arc" Ralph almost sounds like a different person. He sounds calmer and more laid back, but not lazy and he seems to be able to roll with jokes aimed at him. He also is able to stand back and let the guests/tards do their thing, which while that might not sound great it's better than what Donga or current year Ralph does.
> 
> I do think that Ralph still had many of the same issues and many other ones that we couldn't see back then were just lying under the surface, but I do think he was a better host back then.
> 
> TL;DR Ralph wasn't the best host but he has actively degenerated post-Jim into the paper thin-skinned, drug and drink-addled, sex-pest blob that he is now.


Yeah Ralph was Perry much a null entity (lol) on his own stream.
He got interesting guests then sat back and let them talk and you (the viewer) got to sit back and watch with him


----------



## break these cuffs (Apr 30, 2021)

ScamL Likely said:


> He's just going to deny it and come up with some fake wigger braggadocio about how he's thumbing the ayelawgz with stacks of $1 superberries.


We all know what he's thumbing in reality.


----------



## MeltyTW (Apr 30, 2021)

ScamL Likely said:


> He's just going to deny it and come up with some fake wigger braggadocio about how he's thumbing the ayelawgz with stacks of $1 superberries.


there really isnt even a reason to bring it up on his show or twitter, he only started viewbotting to deprive aylawgs like me watching him dip below 500 back i dont even remember how long ago. think it was on stream.me might have been dlive. well that and his wishful thinking of trying to attract larger youtubers who arent just desperate enough to come on bots or no. hes definitely seething and yelling for pantsu to bring him more xannies now though lol. thats years and who knows how much money botting on the off chance an aylawg isnt bored long enough to notice your viewers all down the drain as people once again laugh at piggy for coming up short.

edit lmfao he actually responded to my schizo rants:


			https://archive.vn/xCX5r
		


note the sad levels of engagement and one guy saying hes real so it must all be real people despite having just three likes and being one of three replies. also what kinda reply is this? i mean yeah if i think youre viewbotting on trovo im going to use the youtube since trovo wasnt functioning. you having viewers on trovo actually makes it more suspicious not less.

why the fuck would you do this? this is actually unbelievably retarded to me, none of your viewers care and this just makes me think you are viewbotting and i hit a nerve, surely even he by now should know thats how we react whenever he tries to gunt the narrative. less than 360 viewers total pig,

further edit, also hes been known to lie about viewers like the time he said 1k on trovo with 700 viewer counter right underneath him and last night he only reached 500 max on trovo but said he had 700 iirc, so i cant even trust ethan enough to say his botted total was 400 on chomo dot live. and since only 100 left or 300 at most that still means he only actually has between 100 to 300 viewers on chomo dot live which lines up with all the heights he reaches before he starts the stream at varying times. and since chillstream is mostly casual watchers and people banned from his non youtube platforms that means assuming 260 non bots on chillstream hes banned between over two thirds of audience or a little under half of his current audience.


----------



## Kingu Cinnamon (Apr 30, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> there really isnt even a reason to bring it up on his show or twitter, he only started viewbotting to deprive aylawgs like me watching him dip below 500 back i dont even remember how long ago. think it was on stream.me might have been dlive. well that and his wishful thinking of trying to attract larger youtubers who arent just desperate enough to come on bots or no. hes definitely seething and yelling for pantsu to bring him more xannies now though lol. thats years and who knows how much money botting on the off chance an aylawg isnt bored long enough to notice your viewers all down the drain as people once again laugh at piggy for coming up short.
> 
> edit lmfao he actually responded to my schizo rants:
> 
> ...



I wonder why people think Ralph is botting. Imagine thinking you are a world-famous streamer when your "rival" owner of a Soros/Chinese fruit farm gets more views than your upper limit "if I was botting this would be my absurd amount" cope.  Schizophrenia is powerful but so is Grandiose delusion disorder.








edit:


----------



## RichardRApe (Apr 30, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> note the sad levels of engagement and one guy saying hes real so it must all be real people despite having just three likes and being one of three replies.


Notice how he doesn't link the _*long and insane*_ post? Come on Ralph, send the last 20 fans you have left over here so they can gaze upon your catalogued degeneracy!

Also obligatory:


_Long and insane post where this loser goes nuts claiming I viewbot, I'm more successful than ever before! They can't count the coin!_
1 Reply, 1 Quote Tweet, 12 Likes


----------



## MeltyTW (Apr 30, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> Notice how he doesn't link the _*long and insane*_ post? Come on Ralph, send the last 20 fans you have left over here so they can gaze upon your catalogued degeneracy!
> 
> Also obligatory:
> View attachment 2131891_Long and insane post where this loser goes nuts claiming I viewbot, I'm more successful than ever before! They can't count the coin!_
> 1 Reply, 1 Quote Tweet, 12 Likes


not to mention his big comeback was to say he does too have all those viewers its just they give so little he cant afford to bot. which is actually worse than just having fuck all viewers but making enough to bot.


----------



## Stasi (Apr 30, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> 1 Reply, 1 Quote Tweet, 12 Likes


lol Josh gets more engagement on the fediverse talking about growing peppers and old movies.

Normally I'd say who gives a shit but since Ralph is the one always bringing up numbers to brag about his e-peen being the biggest around this is fucking hilarious. Oink oink you irrelevant piggy.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (May 1, 2021)

Thumb Butler said:


> Only Fans


Hey you leave poor Butters out of this.


----------



## draggs (May 1, 2021)

Jersh Mun might have a broke dick

But the Ralphamale got broke viewbots galore


----------



## Terrorist (May 1, 2021)

Just rung up Ronnie on the ol’ ouija board. He says his unlisted Super Monkey Ball LP he scrapped after 3 episodes does twice what the Killstream does weekly, and that he wishes Hollywood Jarbo was his son instead.


----------



## TV's Adam West (May 1, 2021)

Stasi said:


> lol Josh gets more engagement on the fediverse talking about growing peppers and old movies.
> 
> Normally I'd say who gives a shit but since Ralph is the one always bringing up numbers to brag about his e-peen being the biggest around this is fucking hilarious. Oink oink you irrelevant piggy.


Okay but the struggle of Josh and the peppers is interesting


----------



## Spectre_06 (May 1, 2021)

Kingu Cinnamon said:


> TL;DR Ralph wasn't the best host but he has actively degenerated post-Jim into the paper thin-skinned, drug and drink-addled, sex-pest blob that he is now.


It was before this.  Publicly Ralph started to slide downhill after the Tampa-Miami-wherever they were in Florida after the Knoxville fight.  That's just what we saw, though, I guarantee you he was going downhill before that, he was just more cautious about it.  Knoxville simply gave him an undeserved ego, as if _he_ took down Donga.  Once that happened everything started crumpling like a house of cards near the San Andreas fault.  Really, though, Nora's divorcing him is probably the true catalyst for the slide downhill into a fucking cliff he went off of.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 1, 2021)

ah pho said trovo was running like shit the day of this cap, if it was enough to reasonable push more people to youtube than that could mean killstream normally gets only about 100 on chomo and 100 on yt:

note to ethan you should have more on yt than on your off site platforms. if you have more on some obscure shithole it means youre botting especially with how many people you ban  (confirmed near two thirds of your remaining audience). this was the case literally anytime before it became clear youre botting. i guess you were just hoping no one would know that, i think during fullblast forever his free chat let him grow you shitty show to 1k viewers when you were doing iirc 6 to 700 hundred. it was by far more successful even after your plummet in popularity than your dlive.



Spectre_06 said:


> It was before this.  Publicly Ralph started to slide downhill after the Tampa-Miami-wherever they were in Florida after the Knoxville fight.  That's just what we saw, though, I guarantee you he was going downhill before that, he was just more cautious about it.  Knoxville simply gave him an undeserved ego, as if _he_ took down Donga.  Once that happened everything started crumpling like a house of cards near the San Andreas fault.  Really, though, Nora's divorcing him is probably the true catalyst for the slide downhill into a fucking cliff he went off of.


there was an entire scene fucking with ralph post jail before kiwifarms even started to really care about him again.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (May 1, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> that could mean killstream normally gets only about 100 on chomo and 100 on yt


Even just 10 people watching it would be too much, the Killstream is just getting worse and worse. No content in Guntland, maybe he wants to bore us to death.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 1, 2021)

FuzzMushr00m said:


> Even just 10 people watching it would be too much, the Killstream is just getting worse and worse. No content in Guntland, maybe he wants to bore us to death.


i think hes reading our posts about "no content" as just we couldnt find anything wrong with his show to troll him instead of what we actually think and is just correct of him having no interesting content regardless if youre trolling or trying to watch genuinely. i dont even think its cope i think piggy is just reading this site drunk and retarded and just mistook people telling him his show sucks as a show as him making it troll proof, less starving out the trolls with good barriers on your food supply and more tossing out all your food so no one in your house gets any food.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (May 2, 2021)

Ethan Ralph now wishes that he had the relevance of DarkSydePhil. How fucking sad is it that DSP looks like a chad in comparison to Ethan Ralph?


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (May 2, 2021)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> Ethan Ralph now wishes that he had the relevance of DarkSydePhil. How fucking sad is it that DSP looks like a chad in comparison to Ethan Ralph?


He (DSP) lost his partnership on Twitch but the Teflon Retard still pulls in more numbers. Those donos pale in comparison. If memory serves the reason why was because he couldn't stop promoting his streamlabs and other dono methods which Twitch didn't like because they weren't getting their cut. 

Did I get that wrong?


----------



## MeltyTW (May 3, 2021)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> Ethan Ralph now wishes that he had the relevance of DarkSydePhil. How fucking sad is it that DSP looks like a chad in comparison to Ethan Ralph?





TriggerMeElmo said:


> He (DSP) lost his partnership on Twitch but the Teflon Retard still pulls in more numbers. Those donos pale in comparison. If memory serves the reason why was because he couldn't stop promoting his streamlabs and other dono methods which Twitch didn't like because they weren't getting their cut.
> 
> Did I get that wrong?


whats funny to me is he still postures as if hes above dsp morally like when he mocked him for the mistreatment of fans who turned against him fiasco as if he isnt an even bigger cow who goes through that tons publicly and who the fuck knows how many times in private behind the scenes in dms or discord or irl. i get alot of people will mock cows for things they themselves do as a joke or ignoring their real lives since they arent known but everyone knows ralph does it, even his current 100 gunt lickers were fucking there for fullblast not a year ago or mc jarbo etc etc etc etc etc etc etc


----------



## Spectre_06 (May 3, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> He (DSP) lost his partnership on Twitch but the Teflon Retard still pulls in more numbers. Those donos pale in comparison. If memory serves the reason why was because he couldn't stop promoting his streamlabs and other dono methods which Twitch didn't like because they weren't getting their cut.
> 
> Did I get that wrong?


There's a number of theories but I don't think anyone has confirmed anything.

1.) He wasn't abiding by the "24 hour exclusivity" rule that Twitch has for partners.  He was immediately deleting streams when he was done and uploading them to YouTube.
2.) He was constantly saying that bits had a monetary value after being told to stop years ago.
3.) He was running a doxing server that was made public by one of his own mods.
4.) He was telling people to give him "tips" because he got to keep more than if you subbed or cheered on Twitch.

I think there's one or two more, but even after losing his partnership he's still on the platform and able to make money, while also trying to branch out into Trovo and YouTube.


----------



## StraightShooter2 (May 3, 2021)

If this is how bad his views are, I wonder what the yearly income is, and how he's going to finance his relationship with the pedo party.


----------



## AltisticRight (May 3, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> edit lmfao he actually responded to my schizo rants:
> https://archive.vn/xCX5r


Right, so he basically confirmed he has fuck all viewers in his drug and Maker's Mark induced gunty rant, and that massive amount of 3 comments, one which was his own, with 27 hearts.  

Also confirmed that he's still actively reading the fan forum Karen broke dick KKK farms. 

RENT FREE


----------



## Kingu Cinnamon (May 3, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Also confirmed that he's still actively reading _getting Gator to _read the fan forum Karen broke dick KKK farms.


FTFY


----------



## Edilg (May 3, 2021)

Hey Ralph. Your mortal enemy Josh "Broke Dick" Moon, who is totally going to jail soon, had ~800 people just waiting for him to start and he maxed out at 1400~1500 just talking about Troons. Cope, seethe and drink yourself to death.


----------



## GuntN7 (May 3, 2021)

Angry Shoes said:


> There's a reason he brings up that stream every chance he gets. That was his peak.


He lives in the past, he is as fucked as Tonka and Mundane Matt.


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (May 3, 2021)

I’m not here for the numbers, but here to say that I am honestly amazed that every time I see a killstream screengrab it’s always got Tucker Carlson somewhere. Like I only passively follow Ethan and his drunken shenanigans but I know that he has basically become a Tucker reupload channel.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 4, 2021)

Edilg said:


> Hey Ralph. Your mortal enemy Josh "Broke Dick" Moon, who is totally going to jail soon, had ~800 people just waiting for him to start and he maxed out at 1400~1500 just talking about Troons. Cope, seethe and drink yourself to death.


whats funny is even accepting piggys bots on chomo as actual people null is still getting more waiting than he is on trovo and double or more than his viewership on both yt and trovo put together. so ralph at most only has half null's viewership. if im correct and he only has 360 then he has more than triple ralphs viewers. 

ralphs yt getting 212 viewers at the top tonight, interestingly chillstream seems to mainly do 200 so this would mean the bump from trovo crapping out is more and more shown to be around only 100 or so. this would make a lot more sense than everyone clamoring to watch on a 2 frame per second site that they hate as much as yt when any other era people always flocked to the youtube link for ease of viewing if nothing else. the only factor for anyone going to trovo is to chat but its been shown again and again even guntguard know being noticed by ralph is more likely to get you banned or declared an enemy and doxed and harassed and sexually harassed by the gunt and banned like he has 2 thirds of his remaining fragment of a viewer base.


----------



## Cow Poly (May 4, 2021)

My favorite thread


----------



## PhoBingas (May 4, 2021)

Trigger Me Timbers said:


> I’m not here for the numbers, but here to say that I am honestly amazed that every time I see a killstream screengrab it’s always got Tucker Carlson somewhere. Like I only passively follow Ethan and his drunken shenanigans but I know that he has basically become a Tucker reupload channel.


Tucker might as well be their 5th co-host with how often Ralph plays his clips. Wouldn't it be great if playing tucker clips ad-nauseum is what does Dick's little "network" that gunty is allowed to piggy back on in before it can "take off"?


----------



## Cow Poly (May 4, 2021)

We know that you would “viewbot to over 1k” you don’t have to tell the alogs. Remember when Hitla view botted your fagget fucking memology stream by 1500 and you thought it was real? 
Kiwi Farms remembers.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (May 4, 2021)

Cow Poly said:


> We know that you would “viewbot to over 1k” you don’t have to tell the alogs. Remember when Hitla view botted your fagget fucking memology stream by 1500 and you thought it was real?
> Kiwi Farms remembers.


Wasn't Hitla regularly giving him 300 bot viewers? Is it possible he's still doing this? Is anybody still in contact with him?


----------



## Fools Idol (May 4, 2021)

It's legit impressive that Ralph can even pull in more than 200 views all things considered. I suppose there really is an audience for everything.


----------



## Cow Poly (May 4, 2021)

Mundane Ralph said:


> Wasn't Hitla regularly giving him 300 bot viewers? Is it possible he's still doing this? Is anybody still in contact with him?


Haven’t heard from him since the stream.me era and the time immediately following its collapse. There were a couple different times he botted Ralph’s stream anywhere from 300 to 1500. Not to help Ralph of course, but to try and get him to act smug and brag about it, which he did. Wish I had that clip ... there’s probably a few of them actually


----------



## GuntN7 (May 4, 2021)

Is it me or the killstream is basically the Pizza Party Podcast of politics?
They are these weirdos who circle-jerk about nonsense and invite these nutcases from Discord into these performances to increase the ego of a horrifying whale.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (May 4, 2021)

Fools Idol said:


> It's legit impressive that Ralph can even pull in more than 200 views all things considered. I suppose there really is an audience for everything.


I usually listened to the podcast on my drive to work but that’s been difficult to listen so I’ve just been turning on the radio instead. Ralph’s drunkenly slurring more and more, still somehow has audio issues, and brings up the past glories of his YouTube days. It’s just trash.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (May 4, 2021)

Kingu Cinnamon said:


> Whilst I do agree with many here that most of the appeal of the Killstream was the guests, Ralph acted very differently than he does now. If you go back and look at some of the steams from "Golden Age arc" Ralph almost sounds like a different person. He sounds calmer and more laid back, but not lazy and he seems to be able to roll with jokes aimed at him. He also is able to stand back and let the guests/tards do their thing, which while that might not sound great it's better than what Donga or current year Ralph does.
> 
> I do think that Ralph still had many of the same issues and many other ones that we couldn't see back then were just lying under the surface, but I do think he was a better host back then.
> 
> TL;DR Ralph wasn't the best host but he has actively degenerated post-Jim into the paper thin-skinned, drug and drink-addled, sex-pest blob that he is now.


Ralph’s high points were due entirely to Jim’s fleeting interest in events around him. Same with Tonka, same with MundaneMatt, etc. But it’s interesting that Ralph had so many great examples of how not to handle criticism on the internet. In the beginning, it seemed as though he understood how to avoid the pitfalls that brought down people such a Tonka, Baked, MundaneMatt etc. In the end, they were worth nothing. Everything went right over his head.


----------



## Section 230 (May 4, 2021)

While I agree with everything in this thread, the CAPSLOCKFUCKYOUNIGGER gives me PTSD. Everyone knows this faggot has been viewbotting forever.


----------



## Cow Poly (May 4, 2021)

Sad!


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (May 4, 2021)

Cow Poly said:


> Sad!
> View attachment 2143874


With a title like that, I’m not sure if it would be accurate to put this in the “Talk shows & Podcasts” tag. This almost looks like personal video you’d do for yourself.


----------



## RichardRApe (May 4, 2021)

Cow Poly said:


> Sad!





albert chan said:


> With a title like that, I’m not sure if it would be accurate to put this in the “Talk shows & Podcasts” tag. This almost looks like personal video you’d do for yourself.


Yeah, it's bad. Legit worse than Tonka. He's at like 1/2 a Warski now too. What a disgusting piggy fucker view botter.





Section 230 said:


> While I agree with everything in this thread, the CAPSLOCKFUCKYOUNIGGER gives me PTSD.


I like how PTSD is naturally caps locked because it's an abbreviation and you were forced to write it that way even though caps lock is what gave you PTSD to begin with. Ironing, sweet, sweet ironing.


----------



## Cow Poly (May 4, 2021)

but it did get worse ....


----------



## MeltyTW (May 4, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> Yeah, it's bad. Legit worse than Tonka. He's at like 1/2 a Warski now too. What a disgusting piggy fucker view botter.
> View attachment 2143956
> 
> I like how PTSD is naturally caps locked because it's an abbreviation and you were forced to write it that way even though caps lock is what gave you PTSD to begin with. Ironing, sweet, sweet ironing.





Cow Poly said:


> but it did get worse ....
> 
> View attachment 2144054


less than 50 viewers on chomo dot live? .... mama ralph is going to be flushed down the pay2win healthcare drain isnt she?

also cap locks was an artistic choice i sacrificed the taughtness of my caplocks key for all of you,


----------



## Mr. Manchester (May 5, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> also cap locks was an artistic choice i sacrificed the taughtness of my caplocks key for all of you


I think that upset Ralph the most, not even joking.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 5, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> I think that upset Ralph the most, not even joking.


oh definitely, it was designed to make his tiny e-peen as visible as his ftm clitty and thus provoke him and within less than a day of the thread's existence ralph confirms he not only reads the board religiously at all times he isnt confirmed to be doing anything else or even checking during those other things but he also confirms he reads even our longer more incoherent posts in full like a good little piggy but also that he really really values our opinion on what he does and how he is.

ralph ill save you some trouble, you are a funny pig to me, it doesnt matter if you lucked into actual alpha male levels of success id still wait for you to fuck it up or hurt everyone around you with your antics either intentionally or not. youre the horse senator of rome, not so much an antagonist but a spectacle in and of yourself caused by wider problems, if youd just let people make fun of you in chat or poke at you it wouldnt have gotten to the point of harlequin babies or putting up billboards saying you have a micro clit and a micro e-peen.


----------



## Niggernerd (May 5, 2021)

Cow Poly said:


> but it did get worse ....
> 
> View attachment 2144054


Will he finally peacefully sunset himself?


----------



## Mr. Manchester (May 5, 2021)

Right now, at this very moment, Chantal the Foodie Beauty is sitting on a live stream and drooling.  She's so high that she can barely form a sentence and her content is a pair of shoes she bought off the internet.

Chantal is currently sitting at 1700 live viewers.  That's a whole 8.5 Ralphs.  Ralph you're not even the Champion Gunt anymore you fucking loser.  A retarded fat woman on 150 mg of edibles is sitting on a viewer count you will never see again.

Go apply to Wal-Mart.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (May 5, 2021)

How long until Gunt starts panhandling live a-la DSP?
Maybe he's too much of a braggadocious wigger to do it now but by the time Pantsu leaves him (and takes her steady income with her) he's gonna have maybe 20 viewers per stream


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (May 5, 2021)

FuzzMushr00m said:


> How long until Gunt starts panhandling live a-la DSP?
> Maybe he's too much of a braggadocious wigger to do it now but by the time Pantsu leaves him (and takes her steady income with her) he's gonna have maybe 20 viewers per stream


He can always manipulate Faith back into coming on the show and breastfeed live on air (WOAH)

And use the baby as a grifting tool (unless he's melinated PRAY TO GOD)

He can FUCK the baby on stream (It's true)


----------



## Cow Poly (May 5, 2021)

The author of PissEarth 2025 is gonna be on and this is the best you can do?


----------



## MeltyTW (May 5, 2021)

Cow Poly said:


> The author of PissEarth 2025 is gonna be on and this is the best you can do?
> View attachment 2146541


he also just told him he didnt even read the whole book


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (May 24, 2021)

Does anybody outside of "us" even watch this shit?


----------



## Insane In The Membrane (May 24, 2021)

Seminal Ointments Lain said:


> Does anybody outside of "us" even watch this shit?


I've seen a couple of mirrors uploaded to Youtube and they barely get any more than 200 views so the answer is a resounding no.


----------



## Fslur (May 24, 2021)

Insane In The Membrane said:


> I've seen a couple of mirrors uploaded to Youtube and they barely get any more than 200 views so the answer is a resounding no.


That is why Gunty was so bothered by the comments on clips. Since they would show up higher in the search indexes. ( & he can’t handle mean comments)


----------

